
RIP “The Check-In” - The Future of LBSN - MichaelBerner
http://michaelsberner.com/post/1303224314/rip-the-check-in-the-future-of-lbsn
======
grantismo
I couldn't agree more. In my personal circle of friends (college kids), I know
maybe 2 or 3 people who regularly use these applications. Geosocial
information has immense potential, but I don't think the current generation of
LSBN has found the right approach yet.

